# 10gal Low Tech Fun



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Is that star grass in the foreground? Looks good

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

added driftwood and a rock, adjusted the manzanita branch. i like it a bit
more now that it doesnt look so empty.



TECKSPEED said:


> Is that star grass in the foreground? Looks good


thanks, its Blyxa japonica, and i purchased from h4n:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=511473&highlight=


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Do you run co2? I thought that plant needed specific condotions

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

i dose with excel daily, flourish weekly and added minimal amount
of root tabs 2-3 months.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Hmm what kind of lighting? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

I dose the generic excel daily as well, is flourish the other micro but rights you need? My tank is dirted. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

im using the finnex fugeray 20. and yeah the flourish is the micro/trace elements.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

OK cool I just got a planted plus, how long have you had the blyxa in your tank? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

its been almost 6 months now.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Any melt off? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

in the beginning when i first planted, i had some melting, and then they grew back.
i have a few melting right now, i think its due to the fact that i pulled them from the
tank with the cracked glass and also clipped the roots when i re-planted. since thats
what happened the first time around.


----------



## TECKSPEED (Jan 2, 2013)

Probably, I thought that was a high tech only plant I may try my hand at it for my 10 gallon setup. You think dirt will be good enough for it as far as nutrients? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

i dont know, im still very new to the hobby. i would just search the forums or google
for info or just try it and see what the out come is. thats part of the fun 

edit btw im using fluval stratum, not sure if that has nutrients or not. im thinking not 
though.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

got a nice pic of my oto cats nom nom nom on a wafer


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

little update:
added some ludwigia repens today and propagated some of the other plants. everything 
seems to be growing well. except for the staurogyne repens, they're really nice and green but tiny.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

large driftwood had some algae from before putting into this 
tank and exploded. so i removed the driftwood cleaned out 
tank, moved plants around to adjust to new layout. i hope 
this will not be to hard on the plants that i moved around.
added another rock, and a different piece of driftwood, 
propagated amazon swords, and jungle vals again. thinking
about propagating blyax but gonna my fish get a good rest 
from the stress first.


----------



## pinkman (May 16, 2013)

small update, added diy co2, dwarf hair grass, and adjusted scape again. im seeing
a lot of new growth since adding the diy co2.


----------

